# how to replace ball joint and upper control arm bushings



## Darrach (Dec 6, 2012)

I need to replace the front upper and lower ball joints and upper control arm bushings on a '92 4WD. I know NOTHING about mechanics, but I'm a carpenter and reasonably intelligent and want to learn to do this by myself. Is there anywhere I can get a step by step guide to doing this and using layman (ignorant) terms? Is it completely out of my league?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It may be; I can't speak for your abilities. You'll need to take the spring tension off of the lower arms by loosening the anchor bolt at the crossmember for the torsion rods. Make sure you measure from the ground to the wheel lip for a reference before you loosen the anchor bolts to give you a rough idea how high the front end sat when you put her back together. Adjusting the torsion bars changes the front camber, as well, so make sure you get a wheel alignment afterwards, including checking the ride height adjustment, when you are done. Ball joints and control arm bushings will need to be pressed in and out, so you will need tools to do this or have a machine shop do it. For a repair guide, try the free repair guides at Autozone.com. You will need to register an e-mail address to use them.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's a video of doing the uppers on a Frontier... just to give you a general idea of what's involved. The lowers can be a lot more tough to do.






-R


----------



## Darrach (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks to both of you.


----------

